

OKGo + Google make innovative HTML5 video: Innovative porn pop-ups to follow - alexhektor
http://www.businessinsider.com/ok-go-all-is-not-lost-music-video-2011-7

======
alexhektor
haven't taken the time to look at it yet, anyone know how it's done?

